# It has been a pleasure....



## [Ion] (Jun 24, 2010)

I was planning on switching my i7 back to WCG before too long, but that's not going to be happening.  My parents have put an end to any and all DC projects for me (laptop excluded) because of the power draw.  At this point, WCG has been removed from all of the computers I have historically crunched on except for the Pentium 4s.  It has been a pleasure crunching with you guys for the past 9 months, and I really wish I could continue on.  My first million was a very nice milestone, one that I hoped would be one of many.  I may be back when it starts to cool off here in NC, but I'm really not sure 

To all of you reading this, I ask of you, please continue crunching


----------



## blkhogan (Jun 24, 2010)

Thats to bad bro.  I feel your pain though. Money is tight here also. My farm is getting down sized and stream lined. Keep in touch. We would enjoy keeping you around to help us out with problems and solutions and your input is always welcomed. There is always down the road to look forward to. Thank you for your work up to this point.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 25, 2010)

That sucks bro, but I totally understand. I hope you stick around and grow with the team. You may not be able to crunch now, but as blkhogan said, with your problem solving ability your a great asset to the team!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jun 25, 2010)

that does suck. Maybe one day you will be back. As everyone else has said thanks for the work done already and stick around


----------



## theonedub (Jun 25, 2010)

Summer does not treat DC projects (or the electricity bills) kindly. Until next time


----------



## dustyshiv (Jun 25, 2010)

Its all good bro!! But u still have the spirit in u. The spark is still there!! Its gonna become a fire when the oppurtunity arises. And arise it will.

We, in all honesty, thank you for u r sincere contribution to the DC projects.

Cheers,
Shiv


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

Damn bro, sucks to hear this but you know it's not only up to you and if you can't do it you can't do it.  No need to feel bad or anything.  You did a heck of a job in such short time and as long as you stick around I'll forgive you


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words everyone 
I will be back, I'm not sure when, but I will make sure that I do return with force.


----------



## Frick (Jun 25, 2010)

Why not pay for the power you use?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jun 25, 2010)

Frick said:


> Why not pay for the power you use?



I think money is tight therefore he is stopping until things get better. I stopped for the most part as soon as the computers started creating more heat than my crappy apartment A/C could handle. As soon as it stops being above 65F around here I will start back up myself too. I live in NC too and heat stays around 90F in the sun in my part of the concrete jungle.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 25, 2010)

Just want to say, "Thanks for your effort", ION. 

I too had to drop to a very limited amount of crunching, but as long as anyone can do any crunching at all, even if not on a regular basis, they get my thanks.


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks Ion
Still a team player even if you sit on the bench.


----------



## ERazer (Jun 25, 2010)

Ty alot, i know how it feels about power bill, heck its 100 down here in texas


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 25, 2010)

@ Frick 
He's only fifteen and has no job.  Heck of an effort for his age!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 25, 2010)

i know how you feel man, but trust me, its an addiction, you wont let it go totally i can assure you.

you will be back again some day


----------



## [Ion] (Jun 25, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> @ Frick
> He's only fifteen and has no job.  Heck of an effort for his age!



16 actually  
I've actually offered to pay for the electricity and more, but they view it as a waste of electricity and money, so they've declined


----------



## onepost (Jun 25, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> 16 actually
> I've actually offered to pay for the electricity and more, but they view it as a waste of electricity and money, so they've declined



this probably won't work because your parents may be just as irrational as mine are/were.  but i think if they are the least bit open-minded then you may be able to persuade them by educating them (not arguing).  let them read an article like this and then tell you it is a waste of electricity.  Good article but i'm sure someone has links to better ones

I know my parents were completely irrational most of the time but maybe you can leave this article on the coffee table for them to pick up on their own.


----------

